# General > Biodiversity >  Blue skate Sac?

## Rheghead

Does anyone know what species of shark does this belong to?  It is compared to a standard size tennis ball.  I thought most dogfish sacs are just a few inches long?

----------


## Rheghead

Mystery solved. It looks like a Flapper Skate egg sac.   :Grin:

----------


## r.rackstraw

That is spectacular!
Thanks for sharing.

----------

